# What would you say to God?



## templar19

Let me preface by saying I AM an atheist, so this isn't a conversion tactic. It's just something I've been wondering recently.

Suppose when you die, you discover there is indeed a God, just as the Christian Bible has maintained. What would you say to this being?


----------



## inerameia

"Where were you?"
"Lounging in heaven."
"People suffer and you lounge?"
"Silence, heathen."
*demon eats me and I fall into lake of flames*

I'm pretty sure that's how it would go.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Sup?


----------



## Mochyn

Give me the controls! you've been slacking off for far too long.


----------



## Corduene

I would say shiiet you are real, now take me to heaven.


----------



## Idontgetit

how big is your girth?


----------



## masterridley

"Kill yourself"


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

make me a favor and kill me now, ''dear'' God


----------



## Monroee

"Well, this is disappointing."


----------



## jesica24

templar19 said:


> Let me preface by saying I AM an atheist, so this isn't a conversion tactic. It's just something I've been wondering recently.
> 
> Suppose when you die, you discover there is indeed a God, just as the Christian Bible has maintained. What would you say to this being?


So you enjoyed seeing me down there while you were busy sitting your a** in paradise? Now I have the perfect proof you like watching people suffer. What are you going to do? Send me back to hell?
Or maybe I'll just ask Whyyyy???????! If there's a more disgusting hell nearby. Or maybe I'll just shut up like always.


----------



## Joe

What now?


----------



## HelpfulHero

I forgive you


----------



## walkinwounded

I would ask why he made me experience every shortcoming and failure a man could endure, while letting some really rotten people have great lives.


----------



## fcmallari02

Can you get me now? So it will be over.


----------



## TenYears

Why?


----------



## kittyxbabe

Why the hell did you make me ugly? Please stop


----------



## Grog

Some how if it's all true I'm pretty sure I'll be knocking on the other gate you know the one where all the fun people go and wouldn't meet the big man to be able to say any thing but if I did it would be 
Wtf man wtf


----------



## KelsKels

"Welp, I guess its too late now. Wheres Satan?"


----------



## 337786

edit: why was i born


----------



## creep

Try to appeal to his better nature. Maybe compliment him on some of the wonders of creation. Best avoid anything too obvious though like mountains or sunsets, penguins, cool breezes on a warm summer's day, what great animals dogs are and so on. God probably has to listen to that from people all the time. Better try to focus on something more specific, something that God's like to be proud of but no one ever thinks to mention. Icebergs maybe? the platypus? That magnificent unburdening sensation that comes with a good long pee after you've been forced to hold it in the better part of the day? er.... i guess I've got until my eventual death to think of something better. But yeah, God'll be totally charmed by that **** I bet.

Sure, I could mention tooth decay, old age, STDs, cats, flesh-eating bacteria or young children, all over the world starving and roiling in agony, before dying, never having had the opportunity to experience a single one simple pleasure or develop any concept of what it is be alive that doesn't involve unimaginable suffering. But who really likes to be reminded of their **** ups? Maybe, he'll give me, like a pet dinosaur I could ride around on. That would be Awesome!


----------



## Nathan18

Why he made everybody so unequal.

Then why didn't he make his existence more obvious to us.


----------



## PhilInMalaysia

I did the best I could with what I had.


----------



## templar19

I'd say something along the lines of, "So here, at the end of my life, you reveal yourself to me. Where were you when I cried out for your mercy and compassion? Why did you hide yourself from me when I actually needed you? The most wretched and evil people in my life were more real to me than you were."


----------



## Glass Child

"U don goof'd bud"


----------



## Testsubject

I'd ask him why he cursed my family. Also, if he created us in his likeness why don't we all have super powers? Finally if Jesus died for all our sins would that mean instant access to heaven? Since he died for all the sins even the ones we haven't committed yet. All was already forgiving. 

Depending on if he still had time to chat a little longer I'd ask since he knows what we are going to do before we do it how do we have true free will? If he still up for requests I'd ask if I could have a little one on one time with Lilith.


----------



## ineverwipe

I'd say: Wtf is your problem with me?


----------



## TicklemeRingo

I'd look him right in the eye and say:

"Whatcha gonna do with all that junk? All that junk inside your trunk?"


----------



## Andrew90

"So are you a sadist or do you just get bored easily?"


----------



## Milco

"How dare you? You're pathetic!"


----------



## cmed

do u even lift?


----------



## Sacrieur

**** off.


----------



## thelonelysound

you should have given us some proof.


----------



## Freyja

"Time to die"
Reasons:
1) philosophical: if the christian god exists, mankind is not free, be it on a collective or individual level. 
So, if he does exist, he must be killed.

2) it'd be badass, would it not? A badass failure, but badass nonetheless!


----------



## JakeBoston1000

thanks for all the ****ing help:mum


----------



## adam4991

Id fart and blame it on him


----------



## Bluestar29

I've live my life the way I wanted. I don't have no regrets.


----------



## thelonelysound

Well, if this is it, old boy, I hope you don't mind if I go out speaking the King's.


----------



## jamesjameson

smeg


----------



## Euripides

Do you do children's parties?


----------



## Desi

What kind of sick joke is this?! Take me to the other one.


----------



## purechaos

So what's your real name?


----------



## MrKappa

When are you going to retire and let someone else take over?


----------



## calichick

Thank you.

Thank you for blessing me with all the fortunes you have given me. Thank you for giving me the freedom to be, the freedom to live, to live happily, thank you for endowing me with so many great traits, that I am not forced to fend for my life every day and live in a very comfortable life.


I do say these things all the time. If just to the universe or karmic fate, putting it out there that I appreciate what I was born into. Even if there are rough patches, rough years, rough days, I would still never, ever, be unappreciative. I would interpret the misfortunes as a natural course that my life has taken due to my own decisions.

I find it really fascinating how different people interpret different circumstances and how an orphan in a third world country could possibly be more appreciative than say a spoiled 17 year old living in Beverly Hills doing coke off his parent's money. I think to each different person, our own situation may be viewed of as 'worse' or 'better', but to most of us, it's all we know. Some of us live in poverty and view themselves as blessed, while others have never worked a day in their life but are miserable.

It all depends..


----------



## Tokztero

Thank you for everything you've given me.


----------



## darkhoboelf

Don't you think creating life that you know will experience suffering is immoral?


----------



## pazuzuinxs

Good to see you. Let's have a drink mate...


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Nice beard


----------



## Mikebissle

Meh.


----------



## purechaos

calichick said:


> I find it really fascinating how different people interpret different circumstances and how an orphan in a third world country could possibly be more appreciative than say a spoiled 17 year old living in Beverly Hills doing coke off his parent's money. I think to each different person, our own situation may be viewed of as 'worse' or 'better', but to most of us, it's all we know. Some of us live in poverty and view themselves as blessed, while others have never worked a day in their life but are miserable.
> 
> It all depends..


 Reality is viewed differently in a "3rd world country" ...in Beverly hills you're supposed to have all these....goals...have a car..look "nice" and all these other "illusionary" standards and if you don't you're not as great as someone who does. The standards are different.....

I read a story about a teenager who was living in Iraq and a reporter got him citizenship to live in the states. He couldn't handle american culture (too much chaos) and went back to Iraq to be with his family.

What's normal for the spider, is chaos for the fly.


----------



## Safebox

Were you drunk when you decided to create to me?


----------



## sad vlad

If there were any God I would ask him why did he transform me into his joke. I am not laughing at all. Is he a sado?


edit: I guess I am a bit down right now so that was the only thing crossing through my mind. :blank


----------



## Asdf*456

Why do you hate me?


----------



## daisy30

You're a little late.


----------



## Still Waters

Thank You -for giving me the two people I loved most in the world!


----------



## Consider

sup doe


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## noscreenname

Nothing. What would there be to say? If it was really God it would be like looking at a beautiful nature scene or listening to an emotional piece of music. Silence would say it all both ways.


----------



## ltrain

Give me money


----------



## markwalters2

Where have you been all this while? They're all looking for ya


----------



## Nicole G

"why was I punished?"


----------



## jdrubnitz

"Whether or not my body has died, your grace is still unchanging. Save me now"


----------



## Qolselanu

"What is the meaning of the afterlife?"


----------



## JustThisGuy

"Suck a butt, God!"


----------



## kjwkjw

that he should not cast anyone in hell


----------



## HollaFlower

How many times have I killed Natalia in N64 Goldeneye?


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

Peregrínus said:


> "Where were you?"
> "Lounging in heaven."
> "People suffer and you lounge?"
> "Silence, heathen."
> *demon eats me and I fall into lake of flames*
> 
> I'm pretty sure that's how it would go.


Sounds about right.

"Well, I guess this is the end, good game?"

Followed by a violent striking


----------



## Peyote

God, let's do Peyote together?


----------



## MsFatBooty

HollaFlower said:


> How many times have I killed Natalia in N64 Goldeneye?


lol!

I'd say, I love you.


----------



## Putin

Hello


----------



## AtomHeartBrother

Man, am I glad to see you! Then I'd say **** yeah because I'm in paradise.


----------



## housebunny

help me


----------



## Pearson99

Which religion got it right?


----------



## AussiePea

"Boy didn't you **** up"


----------



## Justlittleme

I'll ask him why do people have to suffer?


----------



## minimized

There's only one good phrase for Him.

"**** you."


----------



## HisEctoplasm

In a Lonely Place said:


> I don't want to start any blasphemous rumours
> But I think that God's got a sick sense of humor
> And when I die I expect to find Him laughing


Absolutely, I second that.


----------



## shyguyred

maybe the dingo ate your baby.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Why did you make me suffer so much?


----------



## mattmc

Where's Alice?


----------



## euphoria04

mattmc said:


> Where's Alice?


She's ten feet tall, shouldn't be too hard to find her


----------



## mattmc

euphoria04 said:


> She's ten feet tall, shouldn't be too hard to find her


Hope you're right. We've been separated for too long.


----------



## Azazello

HisEctoplasm said:


> Absolutely, I second that.


Depeche Mode always did have an interesting outlook on life...


----------



## CEB32

Better TV than we get


----------



## blc1

God: Do you repent?
Me: When I get an apology you will
God: Depart from me ye worker of iniquity

Something like that. In all seriousness I would probably weep a lifetime's worth of tears of rage; confounded rage which is rooted in a frustrated longing for understanding. I would definitely tell him I hate him even though he already knows and that my suffering has exceeded my bearing capacity.


----------



## apx24

minimized said:


> There's only one good phrase for Him.
> 
> "**** you."


Yep.


----------



## Sunstillout

I wouldn't say anything. As far as I know he'd ignore me. I have SA after all.


----------



## CheezusCrust

I'd tell him that the relationship with Jesus just didn't work out.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Oh hey. 

You wanna play Scrabble?


----------



## skys

Why is my life the way it is


----------



## Andres124

Why are some of you blaspheming God? Just like The Bible says, it is appointed for man to die once then comes the judgment.


----------



## StNaive

"Hey, if you ever need a replacement, you should look me up."


----------



## Yer Blues

Why does the beaver have a duckbill in Australia?


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Where's my million dollars.


----------



## retracekim

templar19 said:


> Let me preface by saying I AM an atheist, so this isn't a conversion tactic. It's just something I've been wondering recently.
> 
> Suppose when you die, you discover there is indeed a God, just as the Christian Bible has maintained. What would you say to this being?


Why send yourself on a suicide mission for sins that we have not yet committed and then claim it as sacrifice for us?

Why are we born with "sin"?

If you're so powerful, why wont ya cause more constructive things instead of destructive things?


----------



## Alienated

Can I see your photo album of the faces of all the Atheist's, when they saw you ?


----------



## pastelsound

i would say, "why did you make me suffer so much?"


----------



## CheezusCrust

Andres124 said:


> Why are some of you blaspheming God? Just like The Bible says, it is appointed for man to die once then comes the judgment.


Why not? There's no evidence that a god exists. If the biblical god did exist, I still would since he's a dick.


----------



## 7th.Streeter

housebunny said:


> help me


this.


----------



## DanCan

Gee man. I know you never said it would be fair. But a little intervention with the anxiety thing woulda been nice. *******- sorry, please forgive me Jesus  
And now- for the heavy stuff- Loch Ness monster, real or not?.....


----------



## InTheGarage

I don't want to live forever. Kill me, or at the very least, send me to hell so I can have some peace of mind.


----------



## Kascheritt

''One ticket to Hell, please''


----------



## Canucklehead

Wow, this is highly implausible.


----------



## derpresion

...


----------



## takano




----------



## probably offline




----------



## To22

My n***a


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

zone said:


> my n***a


Monicaaa!


----------



## Espirito

Thank you God for giving me the strength to defeat my foes, and saving me from eternal damnation.


----------



## Axidex01

*sees god* "ATHEIST SPEAK AND EXPLAIN YOURSELF! WHY DID YOU IGNORE MY TEACHINGS AND WHAT PEACE DID YOU FIND IN YOUR LIFE?!?" 

*me* "alright first of all I wanna say, I found more happiness in being an atheist then being a Christian secondly most of your "followers" ( Westbro baptist church, jahovahs witnesses) are hypocritical morons and you did a horrible job in trying to brainwash everyone to believe you :/


----------



## rambo

I would say yo God if I say the b word, would I go to hell?


----------



## Canucklehead

rambo said:


> I would say yo God if I say the b word, would I go to hell?


Beelzibub?


----------



## anxiousmofo

Why are you so ignorant?


----------



## The Invisible One

I would say "You Don't exist"

and then he would cease to be.

And then a man with a 10 million dollar giant check comes out and says "congratulations you win! you realized (God) is just an accumulated belief of the desperate!" 

And then I wake up, confused and possibly horny.


----------



## MetalPearls

I would just say.. "do you know how much Hate I have for you and the people and myself.. are you happy now?"



The Invisible One said:


> I would say "You Don't exist"
> 
> And then I wake up, confused and possibly horny.


Lmao wake up confused and possibly horny. Love it. :clap


----------



## Royals

When on earth you think about this and boast about what you would say, it will be different in the afterlife. It's like you stand before a righteous and sinless judge knowing what you have done, or before a large crowd being naked. When you stand face to face with your maker there are either two options, either you bow down in shame and mercy and lose your tongue because you're in awe of his holiness, cleaness and bright presence, or you bow down in humbleness and gratitude and acknowledge He is Lord.

I would probably say 'I was waiting to meet you all my life', or 'finally I met you'. But seriously, when you die and are a spirit you will automatically understand everything. Like the bible says that 'one day you will understand'. So since all your sins and guilt with be before your eyes and you have nowhere to hide anymore it wouldn't be as easy to say something. If your sins are big you would beg for mercy or probably jump into the lake of fire because of unbearable shame. If you are less pridefull and honest/humble enough to admit your were wrong, there is still hope and you might have a chance to go to peacefull heaven. It is all up to you and the weight of your burdens


----------



## saganist

I would have to ask you, which version of the christian God are you talking about? There are so many different versions of christianity alone.

I don't really know what I would say in any case. He, being omnipotent, would already know how I feel about him or her and especially his/her fanclub.


----------



## AwkwardM

"Where have you been all of my life?" I would also question how he/it/whatever could possibly allow all the suffering to occur on Earth as it does and not stop it, even with the power to do so..


----------



## Der Ubermensch

I would say "**** you !".


----------



## Slytherclaw

"Where the f*** have you been?"


----------



## herk

sup big dawg where tha party at stamos out


----------



## Justlittleme

Just give me the answer please. I deserve it and you know this. You gave me power, what am I do with that? You are also harming me with that............

Why are they dying just tell?


----------



## Adam Harris

"why did u give me avpd" 

"is this another hill to climb? im already exhausted...."


----------



## Strategist

I would ask "God" if any of the religions or spiritual theories got it right. Then I would like to know if God was going to punish me for guessing wrong and if so, what the rational would be for the punishment. Perhaps I would apologize for not figuring out the spiritual world correctly before I died.

If God were not going to punish me I think I would simply ask what we should do next. Perhaps we could play a game of cards together or something pleasant like that.


----------



## RRAAGGEE

templar19 said:


> Let me preface by saying I AM an atheist, so this isn't a conversion tactic. It's just something I've been wondering recently.
> 
> Suppose when you die, you discover there is indeed a God, just as the Christian Bible has maintained. What would you say to this being?


"You're fat"


----------



## TooLateForRoses

You suck.


----------



## WTFnooooo

What would you say to Zeus?


----------



## ShawnB

I would try with all my might to kill it, and then after failing at that I would kill myself. 
If there is truly a god, then that is one twisted f**k. I don't want to exist with that entity.


----------



## stultussum

"Nice hammer"


----------



## xerophyte

You might as well ask "what would you say if you Santa Claus at Christmas"

Some part of you still beliefs in religion, I think that would explain you asking such an absurd question.


----------



## Puppet Master

I'd kill it nothing needs to be said to such trash.


----------



## HarryStanluv25

You have a lot of explaining to do. Why do you allow suffrage? Think innocent children deserve to die if they weren't 'born again' Christians? Your version of what is right and wrong is pretty effed up. See ya, I'm off to hell.:flush


----------



## sweetSacrifice

hey God, why the hell are we alive?


----------



## shy little pony

"You failed me. You've failed the world. I hate you. You created everything, including evil and pain. You act like a little brat, and are the most inconsiderate thing to ever exist. You deserved every bad thing I've ever said about you. Now you better let me into heaven, because I was actually a better person than you, believe it or not. Well, unless you've messed up on heaven as much as you did on Earth, then it probably doesn't matter where you send me."


----------



## Robot the Human

This should probably be moved to the Frustration section.


----------



## Irongirl

Where were you? Where, the f**k, were you? Do you seriously think YOU are going to stand there and judge ME?!? Sit your arse down, you've got some explaining to do, and when I'm done with you I'm walking through those gates cuz I've already been to hell.


----------



## purechaos

Who in the hell do you think you are, god or something?


----------



## Aribeth

Which God are you???


----------



## AxeDroid

How did I do? Did I pass your test of life or do I have to do it all over again?


----------



## Thunder Maggot

*throws head back in full laughter* I still don't believe in you. You don't deserve to have my faith.


----------



## ilovejehovah777

I would ask him for a hug and I would tell him I love him


----------



## Trones

Bro we should get wasted sometime and create awesome stories


----------



## slyfox

I'm not sure, but I know it wouldn't go good. I've said so much blasphemy and experimented with and researched so many occult arts that I'd be screwed. I've always tried to be a good person so if he wants to punish me so be it. If he is truly how the Bible depicts him I'd consider him a horrible god anyway.

Once in Hell I'd like to try to form an army :twisted The way this thread is going you should have asked what people would say to the Devil lol


----------



## sweetSacrifice

Hey God, thanks for being there. Did you know that we invented you to blame everything upon you?


----------



## Cyclonic

I'd wonder if I'm actually dead or just hallucinating.

How would one know if they're dead?


----------



## mii2naCaptor

Okay. List all the reasons why I'm going to hell. I'm waiting. I've heard all of it before, I can do it again.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

If I understand correctly nothing would be said by either of us, all would simply be known. What I would do with that info is very much unknown


----------



## SwrvnMrvin

If there is a god and I were to meet him I would say, "Now I know I didn't believe in you. Seriously, even though I felt you weren't helping me out and I couldn't find you, I feel like I lived a good life. Everyone makes mistakes and I've tried to believe. Couldn't do it because I was left in shambles. When you weren't there for others, I comforted them. When you weren't there to help the stranded, I and many others picked them up. I never mocked you or people believing in you. Your children, even the atheist ones including myself, were blessings to people in need when you wouldn't bother. Now tell me that I don't deserve your Heaven."

I consider myself a very compassionate person. Although anxiety affects my dealings with people, people in desparity brings me courage to help.


----------



## freakishJesusfreak

hey that's a great question! and really challenging. 

and i guess you're right, 
presently in our human bodies we can guess what we would want to say, but on that day in our spirit form, it may be totally different. knowing and understanding things that previously in our mortal bodies we could not fathom....

either way, there's gonna be some crazy WORSHIPPING of the One True King going on...!!


----------



## cosmicslop

I'd laugh because since God is and made everything, that means they're equally a worker at McDonald's. So I'd make an order for two bacon McGriddles and hotcakes before I get sent to hell.


----------



## Chump Change

To be honest, I'm not really sure. I'm sure it will be nothing like some of the edgier posts in the thread, though.


----------



## blue2

I'd say, "hello god"


----------



## jonafin

why make life so unfair !


----------



## beffa

am i coming to heaven


----------



## WhispersWithWolf

"Can you give me an air conditioner before I go to Hell. Pretty please "


----------



## brandini734

What's the deal with the platypus? Just look at it.


----------



## Slytherclaw

"F*** you."

And then I would go on living my life exactly the same way as I did before.


----------



## Chrisstine

(In the voice of Ricky Ricardo) you've got some 'splaining to do!


----------



## Watsky

Would probably tell him to suck my **** :yes:


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

I would advice him to fire his editor.
And ask him to sign my bible.

Ebay.


----------



## lifeimpossible123

nothing! why? cuz he doesnt exist


----------



## Apoc

"Boom boom boom let me hear you say wayo!" and wait...


----------



## Dissonance

How high am I?


----------



## Ntln

Why does your plan allow evil to exist? Why do you demand to be worshipped when you have nothing to gain from it? And don't use that bull**** "teaching them humility" excuse, when you know full well that many of your followers are much more proud and hateful than those who don't believe. Why do you send good people to hell, just because they didn't believe in you? And on that note, why do you leave so little evidence of yourself and give people different levels of faith if a belief in you is so important in order to gain access to heaven? Why do you allow so many other "false" religions to exist that have the same amount of evidence as your "true" one leading to many people understandably going for the wrong faith because of being raised in a different religion? And do you honestly think that anyone ANYONE at all deserves to be tortured in hell eternally, after getting a mere 80 years (if they were lucky) to prove themselves on Earth? And why would I want to inherent your kingdom, if I don't agree with what you do and your actions go against all my moral principles? How could I live with myself in heaven for all eternity, knowing full well that there are millions, even billions of people burning in hell at the same time, many of whom I knew and many of whom were good people but just didn't believe in you?

Dang, that was one of the longest posts on this thread. Well I guess I've been thinking about this a lot and never got a chance to say all this out loud.


----------



## markwalters2

Is this heaven? How the mother******* #$%@ $#%!$ did I get up here?


----------



## SummerRae

How many jeeps did I count when I said same over and over again because I have OCD and I'm a freak that sees jeeps (the car) and says SAME! So how many did I count?

Also, why did you take everyone I love away?


----------



## Shewhodreams

How could you create such a horrible species? We contribute nothing but destruction and cause more suffering to other sentient beings just because we can. If all the evil is to be blamed on the devil then how could you let your imaginary friend mess things up this bad. And I call him imaginary because you are after all the creator of all things so you created evil and allowed it to exist and torture for your pleasure. How could you let sentient beings exist to be born in a prison and tortured all their lives just to be slaughtered for food in the cruelest ways imaginable, let babies be born just to starve to death. There's some good but the evil really does out weigh the good but most people want to ignore it and pretend it's not there. But all those who suffer know it's there and very real. How could you do this? What kind of loving god are you that would allow such an ugly world to exist?


----------



## thombom

Tell him hes wrong. Then get ready to stop existing.


----------



## CheezusCrust

I would say, "Shuckey Duckey!" and then quote the Pokemon Movie.


----------



## GotAnxiety

I would say, I LOVE YOU! PERIOD! , With eyes wide open!


----------



## moxosis

"So what happened on the eight day? or are you still...hmm resting... cause well I think the world need a patch, you know an update"


----------



## CheezusCrust

"Sorry, but I already am in a relationship with Zeus."


----------



## sweetSacrifice

Dissonance said:


> How high am I?


  pun intended


----------



## cocooned

"Which way to the bar?"


----------



## I Am Not

This may be real or it may all be just in my mind as always. So you go to hell or send me, I don't give a ****!


----------



## pkr

I would probably start to say something, mumble nervously, put my head down, and just crawl into a hole somewhere. Then I would totally curse him out. There are no SA atheists in foxholes, only hardcore atheists.


----------



## Polar

I'm sure it's been said before in this thread but;
"Go to hell."


----------



## drummerboy45

Lotta butthurt in this thread


----------



## Polar

drummerboy45 said:


> Lotta butthurt in this thread


Your logic makes no statement.


----------



## Paxous

give me heaven.
and if you are not going to, you have to come to hell with me because you are not so perfect either..

ps: i would say much more but this is just what comes to mind..


----------



## Paxous

Ntln said:


> Why does your plan allow evil to exist? Why do you demand to be worshipped when you have nothing to gain from it? And don't use that bull**** "teaching them humility" excuse, when you know full well that many of your followers are much more proud and hateful than those who don't believe. Why do you send good people to hell, just because they didn't believe in you? And on that note, why do you leave so little evidence of yourself and give people different levels of faith if a belief in you is so important in order to gain access to heaven? Why do you allow so many other "false" religions to exist that have the same amount of evidence as your "true" one leading to many people understandably going for the wrong faith because of being raised in a different religion? And do you honestly think that anyone ANYONE at all deserves to be tortured in hell eternally, after getting a mere 80 years (if they were lucky) to prove themselves on Earth? And why would I want to inherent your kingdom, if I don't agree with what you do and your actions go against all my moral principles? How could I live with myself in heaven for all eternity, knowing full well that there are millions, even billions of people burning in hell at the same time, many of whom I knew and many of whom were good people but just didn't believe in you?
> 
> Dang, that was one of the longest posts on this thread. Well I guess I've been thinking about this a lot and never got a chance to say all this out loud.


thats the better answer i have read.


----------



## DanTheOutlaw

Which god are you?


----------



## ManuelVinn

you are fired


----------



## knightofdespair

I'd listen, God would supposedly know anything you were going to say anyway.


----------



## max87

I would ask Him why he didn't helped me when i asked Him to. He knew that what i was asking would have helped me a lot... at least i think so. But if He knows everything and has power over everything, He did it for a reason i suppose. I don't see it tho... yeah that's what i would ask Him: Why was this better for me than what i wanted.


----------



## ilovejehovah777

Jesus i thank you for all you've done for me


----------



## deeeanabanana

I'd say: "God why don't you like me? What did I do wrong exactly? I thought I was being obedient and a good girl, but I've been crying all my life. Is it ever going to stop? Cause I feel scammed and I want to give up, but I can't do it cause You won't forgive me and I'll go to Hell, so how does it work? Is it that some people aren't meant to be happy? If You tell me so, then I'll resign to be one of them and I'll stop waiting for more. I think it'll be so much easier and liberating if I just know that no matter how hard I try, things aren't going to get better. Ohh and thank You for Keylor Nava's amazing performance today"


----------



## South Keys

"So God... Which one is the one true religion?????"


----------



## Marleywhite

What's up? lol


----------



## Lorenientha

"What the **** is wrong with you?!"


----------



## kerrym

Why did when I actually believed in you, you ignored me and made my life a living hell, and now that I stopped believing in you everything is turning out better?


----------



## TaylorXXIII

"Thanks for Pat Robertson, he always makes me laugh."


----------



## Jahchilren

I don't self-identify with any specific spiritual tradition, but I'll bet anyone on here a nickel that if they ever come into the presence of God, they won't say what they say they will say in this thread. Personally, I'd hope to become perfectly silent.


----------



## inane

You are one sadistic, narcissistic piece of s***.


----------



## jeanny

^ This.


----------



## The Exodus

"So...magnets, what's up with them?"


----------



## KimThanh

I wouldn't be interested in saying anything. But if there was a God, I'd love to see the ludicrous display of insanity from all theists crawling at his feet, asking for forgiveness or begging for their loved ones to be returned to them. And God would be standing there, with a nasty smirk on his sadistic face.


----------



## Somemetalhead

I hate harp music, so... Are you going to send me to hell yet or what?


----------



## Uncertain

_"I hate you for a reason. Still do. PEACE."_
* *Nose-dives into lake of fire and raises my arm, hand forming a thumbs up as I boil down. Terminator style.**

Seriously. Even if there was a God, I don't approve the way this thing's treated people, or how his son treats people.
Besides, if God exist then so does the devil. And Hell. The Bible has this issue with weeding out all the cool people.
So that must mean Hell has all the cool people.
Works for me.


----------



## Luke the Turner

"It still doesn't make sense."

First post by the way. Be gentle with me.


----------



## alexandria1011

Where the **** have you been while I and a lot of people needed your ****ing help? :kma


----------



## MobiusX




----------



## apx24

'I ****ing hate you'


----------



## Mairin

I would say,
"It's your fault I didn't make it to heaven. I prayed so much that you prove to me your existence, but you always answered me with a silence. I wanted to experience you. If you had just proved to me that you are real, i would have sacrificed my whole life in servitude to you. All the hardships would have mean nothing to me because i would know that i had a heavenly reward. I really did trust you God, but you treated me like Job. You handed me over to Satan, to torment me, so you could prove to him my faithfulness. But sorry I wasn't strong like Job or anyone else in the Bible. I asked for strength to hold on, but instead i got weaker. At least you should have given me a little bit of strength. That was all i needed to move on. But you abandoned me when i needed you the most. At least now that I'm here, please let me know why you made me go through all that? Is it because of my sins? Is it because you hate me? Or did you have a bigger and better plan for me?"


----------



## Gamaur

Mairin said:


> I would say,
> "It's your fault I didn't make it to heaven. I prayed so much that you prove to me your existence, but you always answered me with a silence. I wanted to experience you. If you had just proved to me that you are real, i would have sacrificed my whole life in servitude to you. All the hardships would have mean nothing to me because i would know that i had a heavenly reward. I really did trust you God, but you treated me like Job. You handed me over to Satan, to torment me, so you could prove to him my faithfulness. But sorry I wasn't strong like Job or anyone else in the Bible. I asked for strength to hold on, but instead i got weaker. At least you should have given me a little bit of strength. That was all i needed to move on. But you abandoned me when i needed you the most. At least now that I'm here, please let me know why you made me go through all that? Is it because of my sins? Is it because you hate me? Or did you have a bigger and better plan for me?"


Wow! If God exists, he just started avoiding you. Powerful post Mairin.


----------



## Juschill

"save me"


----------



## microbopeep

If he existed, I'd ask him why are humans so flawed?


----------



## Cojack

Why the world is so broken and how can it be fixed?


----------



## Arthur Dent

"What do YOU have to say for yourself? And for feck's sake, give me a clear answer, no riddles or word games".


----------



## uselessgoodfornothing

bow your head in shame


----------

